# 2015-2016 Official Buck Pics Thread



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well it's that time of year again and time to post up some pics. When you kill one, post it here. Got a nice one on camera? Upload that pic! You can still do your own thread and hunt details. This will just be a consolidation of all our 2015-2016 buck pics. Makes it a little easier to see how the season went. 

Make sure and put a short description so we don't have to all ask where's that buck from? Nothing specific. Just say Blackwater, Camden, etc.

I'll get us started. Seen this guy last year during archery and got him on camera this year. Never lucked up enough to draw on him though. Location is the Hutton Unit. Date and time correct.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Durn


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bw opening day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Opening Day
Walnut Hill, Fl
My 13 year old daughter dropped her 1st ever buck


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Sugar Creek, Ohio
10/21/2015
I dropped my biggest buck (to date)



















This season is off to a great start....I LOVE Deer Hunting!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

This thread is sexist. I demand equality for my doe pictures.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> This thread is sexist. I demand equality for my doe pictures.



#doepicturesmatter


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Buckchaser said:


> This thread is sexist. I demand equality for my doe pictures.


Ha I guess I didn't think about it. How about post any deer?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bw bucks








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

deersniper270 said:


> Ha I guess I didn't think about it. How about post any deer?


Lol I was joking


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Last year



This year





I sure hope to have him on the wall next year, hope my boys or I can make it happen


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

jaster said:


> I sure hope to have him on the wall next year, hope my boys or I can make it happen


That's one helluva buck! Hope you make it happen this season.

We don't really have any studs this year and what we do have is very nocturnal with all this warm weather. Not the greatest pics, but it's raining and I'm bored.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jasper I may be looking at it all wrong but looks like 2 stud bucks. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Your not looking at it wrong. Left of this picture is the big boy. Behind him is the heaviest deer we have on the place, right side is a 2 year old I kinda hope does not walk out on me or the boys cause he gonna be a sure enough next year. And this 6 has been posing for the camera since June.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

These pics show I'm wasting my time in the Midwest, need to head back home south


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohio Buck 27 Oct 8pt ~138 Gross...










Him on trail cam right before he was vented.









A bruiser still walking around... he'll be real prime next year.









.. another shot of him...


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice bucks jaster and stressless.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a Hoss Stress


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I need to go to Ohio!


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Laurel hill,FL 1st buck with a bow.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All 3 same deer


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

^^funky one there


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Agree


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Not mine but was killed 2 days ago western KY. Public land


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

my3nme said:


> Not mine but was killed 2 days ago western KY. Public land



Either that's a huge deer or a very small man


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a big deer, and maybe a small guy


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

My bow kill from last week 11/03/2015


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Emerald Ghosts' deer.










Nice one Pat!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Archery hunt last week 11/03/2015


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Archery hunt last week 11/03/2015



? Albino??


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> ? Albino??


 ------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wish I knew how to delete the thread. Didn't realize the first photo came through.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's another no ground shrinkage


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

*Eglin 6pt 11-9-15*

Eglin Jackson North 6Pt.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I wish I knew how to delete the thread. Didn't realize the first photo came through.



I got it now. Good job


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

my3nme said:


> Here's another no ground shrinkage


 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C'mon Man, you have got to tell the story on that Monster.


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Checking in from the great state of PA, killed this buck on the 2nd day of archery season here which was September 21st. He came in 30 minutes before dark, 8 yard shot double lung only went 50yds. 10pt, grossed 120. Biggest buck to date.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Got my cameras back out in a good spot in BW. Hopefully I'll have some good bucks to share next weekend. 

How's y'all hit lists looking?


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

My #1 on the hit list

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My buddies first colorodo public land kill


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wicked WhiteTails so far....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Got another BW buck on camera. Y'all think that's a 10" main beam?

Sorry this cam doesn't work very well. He is in the middle of the pic


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

One more


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Day time pic. Love this spot! Although it floods! Can you find the deer?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Killed this guy this afternoon on a little 40 acre peice I hunt.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

deersniper270 said:


> One more


Easy 10"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

More from our place, Wicked WhiteTails!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got a call/text from a buddy who hunts BW and he killed this 7 this AM!!! He's got a horse shoe up his rear, he kills a few deer like this in BW!!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

deersniper270 said:


> Got another BW buck on camera. Y'all think that's a 10" main beam?
> 
> Sorry this cam doesn't work very well. He is in the middle of the pic


This might make it a little easier. He is every bit 10". I would honestly say that left beam is about the same size as the buck picture above. Not the same deer but close to the same size. The arrows are pointing at the tip of the points. I highlighted the outside of the ear so you could see it in reference with the main beam.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Got this guy yesterday morning on my first sit of the year up here in Georgia. He came in around 10am moving through the creek bottom. It was thick and he wouldn't stop so I just waited on a small window and squeezed one off. .243 put him down, he ran less than 50 yards. My best buck in a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

